# 1st labs after surgery ...?



## Jennifer44 (Oct 11, 2011)

I had a TT on 9/28/11, due to a golf ball sized benign goiter. I was prescribed 100 mcg of levothyroxine. I had blood work done on 10/21/11. How do you know if you are taking the right dosage of medication? Lab results below:

TSH: 0.621 Normal Range - 0.490-4.670
Free T4: 1.25 Normal Range - 0.17-1.85
Parathormone: 42 Normal Range - 15-65 (I have no idea what this is ...)
T-3 Resin Uptake: 33 Normal Range - 24-39

I did not know to ask for a Free T3 at the time. I have no energy, not really sleeping through the night and struggling to force my self to at least walk at the gym. (just started) I just want to feel better and I am wondering if I am taking the right amount of medication.

Any thoughts? Thanks! Jennifer


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Generally labs are done either at six week or eight week intervals. I'll let the lab experts comment on your specific numbers. I assume, from your question, that you weren't told when to get your blood drawn again?


----------



## Jennifer44 (Oct 11, 2011)

Actually I was told by the surgeon to see the internist 3- 4 weeks after surgery, which was around 10/21 and then the internist told me to come back in Feb. of 2012. I was having a horrible problem with feeling like something was stuck in my throat so I went back just before 4 weeks. The internist told me to take prilosec twice a day for that and to come back if it didnt get better for an endoscopy. It has not gotten better so I was trying to give it til at least 2 months out before I went back in case the problem was caused by swelling or possibly just not enough time healing. It is about to drive me insane. Terribly uncomfortable.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Someone else on these boards (I can't remember who!!!) reported having something similar...hopefully they see this and can respond!

I might suggest calling your internist and seeing about getting labs done sooner. While it *seems* like your numbers are ok (to my very uneducated eye), I think it would be safe to say that most folks who have had a TT need a little more than 100 mcgs and it might be hitting you now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jennifer44 said:


> I had a TT on 9/28/11, due to a golf ball sized benign goiter. I was prescribed 100 mcg of levothyroxine. I had blood work done on 10/21/11. How do you know if you are taking the right dosage of medication? Lab results below:
> 
> TSH: 0.621 Normal Range - 0.490-4.670
> Free T4: 1.25 Normal Range - 0.17-1.85
> ...


So far, the numbers look pretty good considering you have only been on your Levothyroxine 100 mcgs. for abut 4 weeks. It takes a full 8 weeks for T4 to build up in your system.

Will you be getting labs in another 4 weeks? Somewhere along the line it would be a good idea to get the FREE T3 which is your active hormone.

The parahormone is for the parathyroids to make sure they are working and you have sufficient calcium supply. I am sure the parathyroids got jostled around a good bit. That looks pretty good also.

Were you hyperthyroid? Or you just had this benign (thank God) goiter?

Try and remind yourself that you have been through an ordeal both physically and mentally. It will take some time to fully recover. But, you will recover and will be better than ever.

I find that most of us try harder; therefore we achieve more than those who do not have thyroid disease and include other autoimmune problems in that.

Good for you for walking and planning on doing much much more. That is the attitude. Don't push too hard; you will get there.

Welcome!


----------



## Jennifer44 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I have never been diagnosed with any kind of thyroid problem, nor has anyone in my family. I had a co-worker (with thyroid nodules) point out to me that it appeared I had a "lump" in my throat so I went for an ultrasound and then biopsy. So blessed and grateful in was not cancerous. It was however too big and needed to come out. My FreeT4 before the surgery was .83 (normal range 0.17-1.85 and my TSH was .420 (normal range 0.490-4.670). The surgeon said it had already started to push my esophagus and trachea over. The surgery took longer than expected and one of my parathyroids went with the thyroid. I have to say, I really felt pretty good for about 5 days then, poof. I have not felt so good since. Most of what I have read, it seems like the people that have added to their T3 (taking Cyclomel I think its called) seem to feel better. I have wondered if the Armour would be better than the levothyroxine. I really just want to feel like myself again. Looking back on it, I should have known something was wrong. I pretty much wrote it off as getting older, when the reality was all the hypo symptoms were there all a long. I am terrified that if I am not taking the correct amount of medication, not only will I feel bad, but have to work at getting a lot of weight off as well.


----------

